# shield to protect scrtaches on front door?



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

My GSD has started scratching on the front door if he thinks he hears something out there. Light scratches are already starting to show up on my brand new 1500 dollar door...do they make some kind of plastic shield that attaches to the lower half...or am I better off just making one?


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

They have double sticky tape for furniture to deter cats.... maybe that would work? I would also ensure the nails are short - have you seen the new pet paw device at the store that you grind the nail down a bit without having to cut - it is really cool....


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

Maybe a kick-plate inside? You can get them in different colours. As long as your door isn't some garrish colour








I wish I knew where the former owners of our house got it, but they have a grate to protect the screen from scratches on the side door. Handy little invention!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

I have clippers, think that the grinder would make much of a difference? 

I was thinking about buying a piece of plexi glass and attaching it with double sided velcro. I am just worried about the residue not coming off.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I was going to suggest plexi glass also. You can always use Goof-off to get any residue off later down the road. It will take just about anything off with out taking the varish off. I use this all the time to get paint and anything else off my hardwood floors.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I do have plexi-glass on my doors. It doesn't look that good, but my doors are still intact 18 years after putting them on.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

well, if I do it it will just be temporary until I can train him not to scratch.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

This is a great idea. I was just trying to figure out what to do about the screen doors in the Spring. This would be a perfect solution for us.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Well bought the plexi glass today, 25 dollars for a sheet of it...darn dog lol.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Either it's a really small piece or you got out cheap! 

When spring comes, I recommend ornamental grills for the screen door. The summer he died, Luther bent one beyond repair. The door still looked good under it and Morgan was never a door jumper so I left it alone. Wouldn't you know, my son didn't latch it right and a storm ripped it right off the house, bent it all up and I had to buy a new one.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay, I just spent an hour trying to calm Axel down after he saw his reflection in the plexi glass and thought we were under attack! I swear lol.


----------



## Jake's Mom (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh dear! I may have to replace my keyboard now. I just laughed hot cocoa all over the keys.

What a guy that Axel seems to be!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

Now that I think about it he has prob never seen his reflection before lol.


----------

